# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  SQL2005 Books....

## DLu

Hi:

I found the book of <SQL2005 Changing the Paradigm> is quite useful in general. But it would not provide more detail or forcus on a specific topic such as SQL2005 Integration Service.

What are your recommendation on books about SQL2005 Integration Service? and also Data Mining?

thanks
-D

----------


## skhanal

There is a book by Brian Knight, which I think should be good. I have one from him on SQL 2000 DTS, it is quite good.

----------


## DLu

Hi SKHANAL:

thanks for the recommendation.
-D

----------


## rmiao

SAMS has some books on the topic, search them on bookpools site.

----------

